

Be careful with the number of iPhone app beta testers you provision. - amichail
http://ibetatest.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=59

======
amichail
If this information is accurate, does this mean one should never have 100 beta
testers for one app since then you can't have any different testers for your
future app(s)?

Or does this issue arise only on a per app basis?

~~~
jdg
I just verified this -- the information is accurate.

It's account wide, not on a per app basis. The exact text is:

"You can still add 79 out of the maximum 100 devices allocated for your team."

I removed a device and the text remained -- 79 out of 100. I'll check again
later to see if it's not a caching issue.

